# DISH Network® Announces Expansion Of Local HD Markets (4/6/2009)



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

* Satellite Provider Now Offers HD Locals in 130 Markets Covering 89 Percent of U.S. Households
*

*WHAT:* DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the digital television leader, today announced the addition of high definition local channels in nine new markets.

*WHERE:* Albany, Ga.; Cheyenne-Scottsbluff, Wyo.; Columbus, Ohio, Idaho Falls-Pocatello, Idaho; Meridian, Miss.; Missoula, Mont.; Sioux City, Iowa; Tucson (Sierra Vista), Ariz. and Youngstown, Ohio.

*WHEN:* HD local channels became available to existing DISH Network® subscribers at approximately 7 p.m. ET on April 1, 2009.

*HOW:* DISH Network customers with an HD receiver and who subscribe to HD programming and HD locals will now receive high definition feeds of their broadcasts at no additional charge. For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings, please visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

*About DISH Network Corporation*

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVRTM ViP® 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

War of attrition -- Ft. Wayne will be the last to fall!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow ... Sierra Vista ... used to live there! Nice to see them on the Dish map.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Youngstown, OH is on 129 which I can't get. Has anyone tried the 24" Dish by Winneguard (sp). to improve signal.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Dammit man...when are they gonna get the Cape Girardeau, MO - Paducah, KY market, like they promised in the December Charlie Chat?


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Programming Notice - HD Locals Launched in Youngstown, OH DMA - 040109

The Youngstown, OH DMA currently receives only two of the major four network affiliates in HD. Stay tuned for communications regarding any future HD local network channel launches. In order to receive HD local network programming, qualifying customers in the Youngstown, OH DMA must have a ViP ®-series/MPEG-4 receiver, an applicable antenna pointed to the 129° orbital location, and must subscribe to the Youngstown, OH local network programming package. Please keep in mind that a $5.00/mo. HD Enabling Fee applies to each account activated with a ViP-series receiver, but will be waived on a monthly basis if the customer subscribes to qualifying HD residential Programming. HD Local Network Programming Launched in Youngstown, OH DMA - Available April 1, 2009!
Network Station DISH Network CH # Local CH # Orbital Loc
ABC WYTV 5260 33 129°
CBS WKBN 5261 27 129°

Ho Hum,

Latitude: 41.1652°
Longitude: -80.5772°

Name: 129.0W EchoStar 5 | Galaxy 27
Distance: 39368km

Motor Latitude: 41.2°
Declination Angle: 6.4°
Dish Elevation: °
Elevation: 21.9°
Azimuth (true): 239.7°
Azimuth (magn.): 248.6°
LNB Skew [?]: 40.5°

That's pretty low in the sky! I already know that a great percentage of customers that receive HD services from Dish Network in this area are connected to 61.5 ° West Longitude.

Why didn't they use the Eastern Arc, I would have thought they would have learned their lesson from the initial rollout of SDTV Youngstown Locals on the 121° West Longitude, and the eventual shift of this same DMA to 110 ° West Longitude.

Where is WFMJ-HD 21 NBC, Where is WNEO-HD 45 PBS (I believe WNEO-HD is already available by Dish Network in the Cleveland DMA, so retransmission agreements are probably not the holdup)

Thank goodness they have Over the air tuners in their HDTV receivers or at least in the K series, an open bay to plug one in.


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

fmcomputer said:


> Youngstown, OH is on 129 which I can't get. Has anyone tried the 24" Dish by Winneguard (sp). to improve signal.


Don't get too excited about them starting up in the 61.5, first of all they are only carrying the 27 /33 channels. See my post at the big announcement page where I saw your posting.

I have also filed a protest with the FCC over the use of the 61.5 to serve this area due to the low look angle. I need to modify that to include the lack of adding WFMJ and WNEO to the offering.

You could use a 30 Inch Dish Network SuperDish using either the 119 or the 110 LNB. As a Dish Network Dealer, I have at least a dozen of them recovered from customers that got upgrades and dish 1000.2 replacements. You would set the Skew to 0 then set the elevation to 21.9 degrees, pointing the dish to Azimuth (true): 239.7°
or Azimuth (magn.): 248.6° although it will not appear to be that way as the the LNB's are not centered in the middle of the dish. The output would either plug into a Dish 500 with a Dish Pro Plus head which has an external LNB Input or into a Dish Pro 34, or 44 Multiswitch to allow the receiver to select it when watching the local HD channels. The more complete solution is to use the off air tuner solution as the FOX 62 is not an HD offering by the local broadcaster. With the use of a good antenna, a viewer could pick it up from either the Cleveland or in some cases Pittsburgh DMAs.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

When will the other 11% get locals in hd?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Don't get too excited about them starting up in the 61.5, first of all they are only carrying the 27 /33 channels. See my post at the big announcement page where I saw your posting.
> 
> I have also filed a protest with the FCC over the use of the 61.5 to serve this area due to the low look angle. I need to modify that to include the lack of adding WFMJ and WNEO to the offering.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I do have an OTA for locals, but I would still like to have local hd through Dish. I have a wing dish for 61.5.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Dammit man...when are they gonna get the Cape Girardeau, MO - Paducah, KY market, like they promised in the December Charlie Chat?


I hear you ... the Quad cities (Davenport, IA) was announced in the same chat. Now even Sioux City is up and we are not even mentioned.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

So I see, on a lookup on the Dish website, that they are carrying the Sioux City networks and HD feeds from CBS, Fox, ABC - but not the HD feed for NBC???? Why in the heck would they carry the SD but not the HD feed for KTIV NBC in Sioux City?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Don't get too excited about them starting up in the 61.5, first of all they are only carrying the 27 /33 channels. See my post at the big announcement page where I saw your posting.
> 
> I have also filed a protest with the FCC over the use of the 61.5 to serve this area due to the low look angle. I need to modify that to include the lack of adding WFMJ and WNEO to the offering.
> 
> ...


neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer - I have also had problems with 61.5 using a Dish 500 and was considering a winegard 30 inch upgrade. I am considerably further to the east from you. I have 2 Superdishes in my basement collecting dust. Is it a simple matter of swapping them out or are the coordinates different for the SD than they would be for the D500? Zip code here is 01267. According to dishpointer sight elevation is 39.4, Az true 162.9 deg, Az magn 177.1 deg, LNB skew -12.5 deg. Sight also recommends a 90cm dish from my location. Seems like overkill, but rain/snow fade here has been ridiculous.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

gopherscot said:


> Now even Sioux City is up and we are not even mentioned.


Hey now, wait a minute here! I am happy to get the locals, it was so nice to see Lost in HD last week. I just wish KTIV was included then I could get rid of the antenna. BTW I never could get Fox or ABC with the antenna just CBS and NBC.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> So I see, on a lookup on the Dish website, that they are carrying the Sioux City networks and HD feeds from CBS, Fox, ABC - but not the HD feed for NBC???? Why in the heck would they carry the SD but not the HD feed for KTIV NBC in Sioux City?


I take it they do not have an agreement with them on carrying the HD feed, they are uplinked.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

gopherscot said:


> I hear you ... the Quad cities (Davenport, IA) was announced in the same chat. Now even Sioux City is up and we are not even mentioned.


Tell me about it. They've been promising HD locals here for over a year now. Last fall they said first quarter this year.  I just moved and have terrible antenna reception. Seriously, the area is creeping up on half a million people... WTF? I have to assume this is KWQC or WHBF wanting too much money... But come on!


----------



## m9house (Feb 4, 2009)

stanggt03 said:


> Tell me about it. They've been promising HD locals here for over a year now. Last fall they said first quarter this year.  I just moved and have terrible antenna reception. Seriously, the area is creeping up on half a million people... WTF? I have to assume this is KWQC or WHBF wanting too much money... But come on!


I blame this on KWQC who is owned by young brodcasting. Heck they can't even afford to pay their newscasters, firing or pushing out the best ones (highest paid). If it does not make them more money they will stonewall.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

m9house said:


> I blame this on KWQC who is owned by young brodcasting. Heck they can't even afford to pay their newscasters, firing or pushing out the best ones (highest paid). If it does not make them more money they will stonewall.


I may be wrong, but I believe Dish settled with Young back in December. Our local ABC WTEN 10 Albany was out for about a day and then a deal was struck fairly quickly. Don't know if it included all their channels, but I thought it did. They are still fighting with Fisher, Freedom and a few others I believe.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

david_jr said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe Dish settled with Young back in December. Our local ABC WTEN 10 Albany was out for about a day and then a deal was struck fairly quickly. Don't know if it included all their channels, but I thought it did. They are still fighting with Fisher, Freedom and a few others I believe.


That settlement _may_ not have included HD broadcasts of KWQC, only SD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It does seem odd to me. The San Francisco DMA just got Young's KRON HD, a MyNetworkTV affiliate in an area that still has a hate on for Young.


----------



## slowmoe (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep this is the very reason I switched to D*. E* has not even touched the entire state Nevada. Let alone here in Vegas.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

slowmoe said:


> Yep this is the very reason I switched to D*. E* has not even touched the entire state Nevada. Let alone here in Vegas.


I'm sure Vegas was turned on a few weeks ago.


----------



## terpsmandan (Dec 26, 2008)

At least some of you get your markets mentioned. I am in the Rochester, NY dma and they don't even mention us as being on the list to be turned on with HD. I thought that Eastern Arc was supposed to take care of that. Oh well. I could "move" to Buffalo and not get ABC in HD or "move" to Syracuse and not have CBS. Decisions, decisions......


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> E* has not even touched the entire state Nevada.


Las Vegas was turned on 3/9, and Reno the week before on 3/4. Both are on spot beams from the 129° slot.


----------



## slowmoe (Dec 18, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Las Vegas was turned on 3/9, and Reno the week before on 3/4. Both are on spot beams from the 129° slot.


Ok I stand corrected. It must of slipped by as I switched 1/4/09. I try to stay up on who is doing what as far as programming & equipment. Sorry E* :bang But why did it take so dang long for a area that has close to 1 & a half million people?


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

jimborst said:


> I take it they do not have an agreement with them on carrying the HD feed, they are uplinked.


Got a note from the head engineer at Sioux City's NBC affiliate, KTIV:

"As you probably know, Dish satellite was hard to contact and did not return our calls during the period that KTIV aired two Digital Ready tests. We were finally able to get them to switch to our digital signal so that the service would continue after our analog signal was discontinued.

The next step was to have them display our HD signal instead of our digital signal at standard definition. Our contract runs through June 31st and then our HD signal will be switched onto their system. Work is under way to perform the switch earlier by I cannot guarantee anything.

Richard Herr

Chief Engineer

KTIV TV, KTIV-DT

NBC and Siouxlands CW

[email protected]

Phone: 712-239-4100 Ext. #206"


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

fmcomputer said:


> Thanks for the info. I do have an OTA for locals, but I would still like to have local hd through Dish. I have a wing dish for 61.5.


Why are you concerned about the signals being delivered via sat?

1) There will be no compression in the OTA signal (this could eat more hard drive space in a recording but the recording will probably be of high quality)

2) The OTA will probably continue right through a thunderstorm whn you are likely to be tuning into 33.3 to see if that radar hook (tornado) is heading your way.

3) You get all the sub channels, including 21.2 CW and 33.2 MyYTV network, 33.3 24/7 Weather / Radar

4A) With a really good antenna you can watch the Steelers straight from KDKA

4B) With a really good antenna you can watch the Browns straight from Cleveland

5) With a really good antenna you can possibly watch Erie, PA or Steubenville, OH

6) Watching or recording the OTA tuner(s) leaves the Satellite tuner(s) free to watch or record other satellite derived programming.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> Got a note from the head engineer at Sioux City's NBC affiliate, KTIV:
> 
> "As you probably know, Dish satellite was hard to contact and did not return our calls during the period that KTIV aired two Digital Ready tests. We were finally able to get them to switch to our digital signal so that the service would continue after our analog signal was discontinued.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I wrote to Mr. Herr after the other three's HD were turned on for Sioux City and got an out of office response and never did hear from him. Sure hope they do it before June 31st.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Why are you concerned about the signals being delivered via sat?
> 
> 1) There will be no compression in the OTA signal (this could eat more hard drive space in a recording but the recording will probably be of high quality)
> 
> ...


1. Some people, such as myself, have tried pretty much every antenna that will work inside and can't receive all of their channels without cutting out

2. Many people, such as myself again, want to record more than 1 HD local at the same time.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

stanggt03 said:


> 1. Some people, such as myself, have tried pretty much every antenna that will work inside and can't receive all of their channels without cutting out
> 
> 2. Many people, such as myself again, want to record more than 1 HD local at the same time.


That your problem rigth there it sound like your using an indoor antenna which don't work well it know fact that there a waste of money and time best get a Real Roof Top TV Antenna
I'm in Ravenna , OH and I'm only about 15/20 feet off the ground some day I get to put up the 60 feet tower I have so I get more channel and not even close to being above the tree line.
This what I get
WEWS-DT 5.1
WJW-DT 8.1
WDLI-DT to DT5 17.1/5
WFMJ-DT 21.1
WBCB-DT 21.2
WKBN-HD 27.1
WYFX-HD 27.2
WQHS-DT 33.1
WKBN-HD 33.2
WNEO-D1 45.1
WNEO-D2 45.2
WEAO-DT 49.1
WEAO-DT2 49.2
WQHS-DT 61.1
WOACDT-DT 67.1
All of this is with WinTV HVR-1600, HVR-1800 or HVR-2250 with a Radio Shack Low-Profile Omnidirectional Amplified TV Antenna Model: 15-1634 | Catalog #: 15-1634


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Why are you concerned about the signals being delivered via sat?
> 
> 1) There will be no compression in the OTA signal (this could eat more hard drive space in a recording but the recording will probably be of high quality)
> 
> ...


Ya, Your wright, but can someone give me a logical explanation why Dish would put locals on 129 instead of 61.5 for my location in Youngstown OH


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

fmcomputer said:


> Ya, Your wright, but can someone give me a logical explanation why Dish would put locals on 129 instead of 61.5 for my location in Youngstown OH


Well I'm on 129 and I get it just fine there should be no reason for you not get 129 after all your only about 30 miles from where I'm at.
Unless you live in valley with very tall mountains or have tall trees that blocks the sat.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

SHS said:


> That your problem rigth there it sound like your using an indoor antenna which don't work well it know fact that there a waste of money and time best get a Real Roof Top TV Antenna
> I'm in Ravenna , OH and I'm only about 15/20 feet off the ground some day I get to put up the 60 feet tower I have so I get more channel and not even close to being above the tree line.
> This what I get
> WEWS-DT 5.1
> ...


But the point is, we shouldn't have to crawl around on our roofs and install an antenna to receive a free channel Dish should be giving us anyway. I'll look into that, though, because I'll still probably wanna record from the antenna too so I can record 3 locals when the HD locals get here finally.


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote: 2. Many people, such as myself again, want to record more than 1 HD local at the same time.

Actually you could record 2 Off air HD signals using a Duo Model equipped with dual local ATSC Tuner module inserted, and also record two more locals in HD signals via satellite 27 and 33 simultaneously!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The only Duo DVR that takes that module is the 722k, and someday the 922.


----------

